
Coronavirus ‘Immunity Passport’ Stumbles in U.K - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-immunity-passport-stumbles-in-u-k-11586705619
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/BrL97](https://archive.is/BrL97)

~~~
znpy
I hope you get a lot of upvotes because you deserve them all.

